# Harley Ultra Classic In A 280Rs?



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been reading the forums and searching for an answer to the $1,000,000 question but have come up empty so far! I've even gone so far as to convince my wife that we really do need a 280RS. Now I have her on board, we're all set to place our order at the show this weekend and all of a sudden I started looking closely at the trailer dimensions compared to the size of my bike. I'm hoping someone on this forum can confirm for me whether or not an Ultra Classic will fit in the 280RS!

Mathematically, it seems possible: I've been told the dimensions of the useable garage space with the bed folded up is 91.5" x 74.5". This should result in a diagonal of 118 inches; Enough to accomodate the 98" of bike and the necessary offset from the wall for a Condor Wheel Stop.

I look forward to hearing a difinitive answer one way or the other. I really like the features on the Outback, but if it can't handle the bike I'm going to have to keep looking. Any feedback is appreciated. Pictures of an FLHTC in a 280RS would be even better.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

If the cargo area is the same as the 23krs it will fit. I carry my 05 ultra in mine. The biggest problem is the ramp angle. I usually lower the front of the trailer as much as posible...unhook from truck...to help. As soon as the front tire clears the ramp I aim for the front corner. The bike will sit diagonal in the space. By rocking the bike forward and back I move the rear end over about a foot from center towards the rear of the trailer. Once in I leave it on the side stand, make sure the closed ramp clears the tour pack and then strap it down. I use one heavy duty strap on the drivers sides floor tie downs going from the rear tie down over the frame crossmember(just above the oil filter) to the front tie down to keep the bike forward in the space. Left and right handlebars but not too tight, 4 spring lines on the crash bars and two more on the rear crash bars to keep the back from moving. 9 straps total. I put a heavy duty carpet square under the kick stand. I used this to go from Atlanta to Yellowstone and back and countless other trips with no problems at all. Long winded....but yes it will fit in a Roo.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

One more thing....I believe that the 09 ultras are longer


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a 09 28KRS. I haul my 03 Road King in mine. Pretty much the same size as the ultra, less the tour pak. I load mine in the garage, and then use a cycle lift underneath it. I keep the tires just slightly off the floor with the weight of the bike on the lift. I manuver in place, lock the wheels on the lift and tie down the bike to the tow hooks. It works well, I have never yet had the bike move(knock on wood). Using the lift just makes fitting the bike easier for me. I also agree with the ramp angle being a bit too steep.


----------



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

If the '05 Ultra will fit in the 23KRS, I shouldn't have a problem since the 280RS has an additional 6 inches of length added to the cargo area. I am sure the ramp angle and height will be an issue that I'll have to address because the 2010's are considerably higher than the earlier models. I'd thought of using the cycle lift to position the bike and if all else fails, I may end up going that route, but I want to avoid having to store the lift once the bike's unloaded and the cargo area doubles as my daughter's bedroom. I've got a few thoughts for mods that I'll be trying once my trailer's delivered and I'll update to the modifications page if they work out.

Thanks for the input and any additional comments, especially any that include pics, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a new 230rs and my 2000 dyna wide glide fits, call Marci at Lakeshore Rv , 231 788 2040, she sold us our and Im sure she can answer your question. Just give her the end to end measurement and outside width. Im thinking it will work!


----------



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the additional input. I'll pass on Marci. We've talked in the past and I've been less than impressed, especially when I look at a dealer's listings for a trailer I've never seen before and I know they're showing features that aren't available and/or the wrong unit altogether. Seemed kind of like listing a corvette for sale when you really only had a chevette...

Instead, I just called the factory and got a detailed drawing of the cargo area which included the exact dimensions. Using that, I mocked up the space in my garage and I'm now confident that I'll be able to get the Ultra Classic in and have about an inch and a quarter to spare, even using my Condor wheel chock. Will be placing my order sometime between now and Sunday evening.

For anyone else considering buying the Condor Stop, I highly recommend going with the Trailer Only version over the Pit Stop. You'll have an easier time getting everything to work in the space available!


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

JimBK17 said:


> Thanks for the additional input. I'll pass on Marci. We've talked in the past and I've been less than impressed, especially when I look at a dealer's listings for a trailer I've never seen before and I know they're showing features that aren't available and/or the wrong unit altogether. Seemed kind of like listing a corvette for sale when you really only had a chevette...
> 
> Instead, I just called the factory and got a detailed drawing of the cargo area which included the exact dimensions. Using that, I mocked up the space in my garage and I'm now confident that I'll be able to get the Ultra Classic in and have about an inch and a quarter to spare, even using my Condor wheel chock. Will be placing my order sometime between now and Sunday evening.
> 
> For anyone else considering buying the Condor Stop, I highly recommend going with the Trailer Only version over the Pit Stop. You'll have an easier time getting everything to work in the space available!


I prefer the Baxley wheel chock, the LA chock for the garage and the Sport chock for the trailers. Much better design, as it grips the tire like a vice when you pull the bike into the stop. Check 'em out at http://www.baxleycompanies.com/


----------



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

WERA976 said:


> I prefer the Baxley wheel chock, the LA chock for the garage and the Sport chock for the trailers. Much better design, as it grips the tire like a vice when you pull the bike into the stop. Check 'em out at http://www.baxleycompanies.com/


I'm happy with the Condor stop and really don't see a significant difference between the Condor and the Baxley other than the tubular vs. channeled frame. To be honest, the actual locking mechanics on the two units look identical. For this application, the Condor will be the better choice because the chock will go almost flush to the wall. The Baxley would be pushed out farther from the wall than the Condor and with the very limited room to play with I want every inch I can get.


----------

